# Floor Layers/Floor Finishers in Perth



## The Russells (May 22, 2009)

Hi all,

Im Dave and im currently in Liverpool, an have just started the emigration process and hoping to be living in Perth are there any Floor Layers/Carpet fitters on here 

Dave


----------



## weelee (Sep 15, 2008)

The Russells said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Im Dave and im currently in Liverpool, an have just started the emigration process and hoping to be living in Perth are there any Floor Layers/Carpet fitters on here
> 
> Dave


Hi Dave,

I am a floorlayer and we are in the final throws of immigration we have sent our police checks and medicals off to Oz and are back in the land of limbo.

What stage are you at?

if you need any help I am on here most nights

Good luck


----------



## The Russells (May 22, 2009)

Hello Weelee, 

What stage are we at, well we were using an agent here who went bust so we lost 8 hundred quid but we are doing it ourselves now so were right back at the begining, where abouts you going to be living in Oz an have you got a job lined up

Dave


----------



## weelee (Sep 15, 2008)

The Russells said:


> Hello Weelee,
> 
> What stage are we at, well we were using an agent here who went bust so we lost 8 hundred quid but we are doing it ourselves now so were right back at the begining, where abouts you going to be living in Oz an have you got a job lined up
> 
> Dave


We are going to Victoria, we are to start off with going to live in Blackrock just south of melbourne.

I have been in touch with various companies and have made contact with 2 both have asked me to give them a call when I land.

what visa are you going for? check the various state eligibility list and try for sponsorship that is the quickest way in

weelee


----------



## The Russells (May 22, 2009)

How did you find the flooring firms, I've never had any luck finding any whenever I've searched for them. What did you tap in??? At the moment we are not looking for sponsorship as it means I can only work in that one state for 2 years so its a 175 we'll be going in on, what agent/firm did you use.

Cheers Dave


----------



## weelee (Sep 15, 2008)

The Russells said:


> How did you find the flooring firms, I've never had any luck finding any whenever I've searched for them. What did you tap in??? At the moment we are not looking for sponsorship as it means I can only work in that one state for 2 years so its a 175 we'll be going in on, what agent/firm did you use.
> 
> Cheers Dave


Hi Dave,

I typed in floor finishers AU and a lot of flooring companies came up try flooring contractors AU and carpet fitting services AU. We used the visa bureau who were excellent. We went for state sponsorship to Victoria as we always intended to stay there as my wifes family are all there so the 2 year thing is not a prob for us. 
Do you realise the time frame for 175 visas or is that not a problem for you at this time? anyway keep in touch

weelee


----------



## The Russells (May 22, 2009)

Ta mate will try that, how long does a 175 take I thought it would all be done in 12 months as we are wanting to sell our house before we go but need the housing market to pick up a bit but if it's gonna take much longer than that then we may look at sponsorship, how did you go about getting it?


----------



## weelee (Sep 15, 2008)

The Russells said:


> Ta mate will try that, how long does a 175 take I thought it would all be done in 12 months as we are wanting to sell our house before we go but need the housing market to pick up a bit but if it's gonna take much longer than that then we may look at sponsorship, how did you go about getting it?


hi Dave,

for a 175 its about 12-18 months but with the economy as it is australia has set priority for visas. the top priority is trades on the critical skills list then state sponsorship then 175 applicants but they wont look at the 175s until the top 2 are allocated case officers.

we did everything through the agency but even then it has taken nearly 1 year to get this far. contact a few agencies their first consultation is free and they can advise you which is best for each individual. For state sponsorship we had to show 3 things, 1; enough money to keep our selves, 2; trade on the eligibility list set by the state you intend to go to, 3; reasons for choosing the state, for us it was because they wifes family are all there. we filled out the forms given to us by the agency and they did the rest.

remember it is a long and tedious road but if you are determined and have the drive to see it through then it will be worth while. Floor finishers as they call it in oz are different from the uk we learn over here to do all flooring where as over there vinyl is different from carpets 2 complete different trades so doing it all has a huge advantage and you should have no trouble getting your visa but again it is worthwhile getting an agent.

weelee


----------



## The Russells (May 22, 2009)

Cheers mate I will beer all that in mind, we are doing our own visas with a firm called liveinaustralia.com we do all the paperwork an just send it back to them, ont thing I keep seeing is a skills assesment what is it

Dave


----------



## weelee (Sep 15, 2008)

The Russells said:


> Cheers mate I will beer all that in mind, we are doing our own visas with a firm called liveinaustralia.com we do all the paperwork an just send it back to them, ont thing I keep seeing is a skills assesment what is it
> 
> Dave


Hi Dave,

the skills assessment is where you send you qualification for floorlaying and references from all your employers since the day you started to the trade recognition australia (TRA) they say whether you are up to the same standard as a floor finisher in oz. This can be a stumbling block as it is a lot of paperwork but again it is worth it.

any questions please ask

weelee


----------



## The Russells (May 22, 2009)

Cheers mate, what qualifications do you have, I have a NVQ 2 + also have the CSCS Card

Cheers Dave


----------



## weelee (Sep 15, 2008)

The Russells said:


> Cheers mate, what qualifications do you have, I have a NVQ 2 + also have the CSCS Card
> 
> Cheers Dave


Hi Dave,

I have the CSCS card and passed the CITB skills test when at college all those years ago.

Do you realise when you get over to oz you will need to get an AQF 111 its nothing much just the same as the CSCS but it prevents anyone saying and getting away with calling themself a floorlayer like so many get away with in this country.

weelee


----------



## The Russells (May 22, 2009)

Ha ha know exactly what you mean,Yes I keep seeing this AQF 111 an was'nt sure if I would have to get one thanks for that, how you finding work with the credit crunch going on, you cards in or self employed, were pretty busy ourselves not been affected to much 

Dave


----------



## weelee (Sep 15, 2008)

The Russells said:


> Ha ha know exactly what you mean,Yes I keep seeing this AQF 111 an was'nt sure if I would have to get one thanks for that, how you finding work with the credit crunch going on, you cards in or self employed, were pretty busy ourselves not been affected to much
> 
> Dave


Hi Dave,

we are the same we have so much work that even getting a sunday off seems like a fight cant complain though good for the bank balance (and the bar tab) i am on the books with the company and they are cool with me nearly at the point of leaving I have worked with the same guy for years and he started his own business.

I read your other thread about doing your application yourself, good luck it might be a lot to take on but if I can help in anyway just ask.

weelee


----------



## The Russells (May 22, 2009)

Sounds like you got yourself a good boss there, We are going with a company called liveinaustralia.com and were going to make a start on it the w/end and were going to find out if we can go in on a 176 fingers crossed mate 

Thanks Dave


----------



## weelee (Sep 15, 2008)

The Russells said:


> Sounds like you got yourself a good boss there, We are going with a company called liveinaustralia.com and were going to make a start on it the w/end and were going to find out if we can go in on a 176 fingers crossed mate
> 
> Thanks Dave


what state are you going for sponsorship. I have everything saved so ifyou need examples let me know buddy

weelee


----------



## The Russells (May 22, 2009)

Cheers mate probably will need some examples, got all the paperwork printed off today an the 1st forms to fill in are the skills assesment bit, we are wanting to live in perth so WA, what have you got left to do yourself now before your off

Dave


----------



## weelee (Sep 15, 2008)

The Russells said:


> Cheers mate probably will need some examples, got all the paperwork printed off today an the 1st forms to fill in are the skills assesment bit, we are wanting to live in perth so WA, what have you got left to do yourself now before your off
> 
> Dave


Hi Dave if you send me a PM with your e-mail I will send whatever examples you need.

we have sent away the medicals and police checks which have been received and our application is now at processed further, back in the land of limbo but we have done all the work.

next stage for us is the big move

weelee


----------



## The Russells (May 22, 2009)

PM sent dude


----------



## The Russells (May 22, 2009)

Hi Weelee, how you doing mate I've sent you an email bout the TRA 

Cheers Dave


----------

